# Discussion - Knowledge library/links



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

1) A thumbs up for individual messages so people don't need to write their own words or a message with +1.

2) Knowledge links (might be to AKFF threads or external)
- Choosing the right kayak
- Choosing a paddle
- Fish identification; knots; rigs; reading sounders; weather; maps etc, etc 
- How to catch different species of fish links

Threads structured below the topics above. Example

Choosing the right kayak
- Blue water, long distance paddling
- All round ocean/broad water/ Estuary
- Broad water
- Estuary
- River
- Skinny water

The idea would be to get the information there in locked threads. If someone has something to add to a locked thread, discuss it in main and get consensus.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2014)

indiedog said:


> re' the wiki, I've raised before that it's too separate from the main forum. The only link to it is that red thing up the top, and that's only come about several months ago. Once you're there there's no coming back. I floated an idea to Red before the red link appeared where a subforum heading is a link to a/the wiki. Really the info' contained in the wiki should be sourced through the relevant subsection of the forum. For example, finding info re' paddles should be in the kayaking gear selection bit.


Yup. That's close to where I was coming from.

I found the forum well before akff.net main page, which means well before seeing the wiki. I rarely find a reason to do anything other than click the link I have on my browser toolbar that takes me straight to new messages, so (very) rarely look at the wiki. Wiki is out of sight, out of mind. However, its not for me I raised the idea. Its more a case of helping kayaking newbs and those inexperienced catching fish. The 'New Members' section of the main board has two topics. Beginners Questions and Say G'day. Where's the direct access from there to 'how to choose a kayak', how to ask the right question etc, which might save some of the repetitive questions and some of the responses which might not consider whether the person may have provided insufficient information or asked the wrong question.


----------



## scater (Nov 24, 2007)

I used the wiki in the very beginning to do my first sounder install and found it extremely useful but I've pretty much never used it since. Even then it just consisted of some basic info and then a link back to an exemplar thread on the forum (the one I followed was from Bart70 I think). Perhaps we could just sticky outstanding posts or an exemplar that deals with a FAQ in each subforum. For instance, there could be a sounder install guide that deals with the three or so different styles of installation in detail. There could be one for safety, and even a trip report exemplar, with tips on how to embed pics and videos. I'm sure we can already call to mind different threads that deserve a place - Paulo's solar thread, indie's evo fit out etc. I reckon this would be a lot more visible and user friendly than the wiki.


----------

